# Install 225/70/R15 tires on 67gto?



## grrrr67gto (Jan 23, 2014)

Will I have "rubbing issues" if I install 225/70/R15 tires on 15 x 7 Rallye II wheels on my 1967 GTO front and back? I currently have 14 x 7 rallye II with 205/75/R14 coker red line radials and have no issues, but I would like to install the larger rims and tires. Thank you.


----------



## spotagoat (Feb 16, 2020)

Probably.I have 225/70r15 on the front of my 66 .They are redial red line tires.On the rear I have 235/70r15 back tires no problem .The front [email protected] top of wheel well until I installed spring spacers on top of coil springs1/2 inch raise is all it took to stop the rubbing.A cheap fix.


----------



## theovin107 (Feb 2, 2021)

What tires did you install? I'm currently in search of larger tires at 4WheelOnline to replace the current ones that I have. I've been planning for this upgrade since December.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

theovin107 said:


> What tires did you install? I'm currently in search of larger tires at 4WheelOnline to replace the current ones that I have. I've been planning for this upgrade since December.


I would not hold my breath for a reply on this thread! May want to start your own or you could ask Minesa66, Lemans Guy, RMTZ67


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have 255/40/17 8" wheels on the rear and just barely makes it. My guess is you would be fine with those.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I Run 235 60 R 15 on all 4. Fit fine, but I do have front disc brake conversion that changes the spindle.

Also I put on New Moog springs and run Bilstein shocks on the front...

50 year old springs would make these tires rub...


----------

